# Where do you get your finance news?



## Tyler Durden (10 December 2011)

I keep myself up to date on the European situation and various companies by checking out the Business section of smh.com.au - although I am fairly happy with their content, I am beginning to wonder if there are any better sites to get finance/business news?

Where do you go? (apart from this excellent site  )


----------



## snowking (10 December 2011)

i use www.businessspectator.com.au and also www.finnewsnetwork.com.au.

Business Spectator is one I have used for a while, they have have some pretty insightful commentators and I find they're pretty balanced. The news feeds are mostly from other sources but all come through in one place which i find convenient.

Fin News Network is one I have only come across. Has a lot of company specific info that is useful. I'll keep using it and see how I go, probably one of those sites I only need to look at every now and then


----------



## bellenuit (11 December 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> I keep myself up to date on the European situation and various companies by checking out the Business section of smh.com.au - although I am fairly happy with their content, I am beginning to wonder if there are any better sites to get finance/business news?
> 
> Where do you go? (apart from this excellent site  )




One of my sources is the Financial Review. I like the way they have an index at the back of all companies that had a mention in that edition of the paper. I also like their summary box of what is in long articles. Can save a lot of time. I don't buy it. It is available in the cafe I usually frequent each morning. Buy one coffee and get to read the Fin Review and The Australian for free. 

You can also get a lot of freebies by using trial subscriptions to various reports - Kohler, Rivkin etc. You will usually get a month free.


----------



## JTLP (11 December 2011)

Got an iPhone? The Bloomberg app is pretty good - wealth of information and news stories.

Or you can just get onto their website - although I find it a bit overwhelming 

http://www.bloomberg.com/


----------



## Starcraftmazter (11 December 2011)

Mainstream media is biased, stupid and always late to the punch. At least free MSM (but most of the paid ones too).

www.macrobusiness.com.au produces hours of quality analysis and research every day on all things economic and financial, and is usually 6-12 months ahead of mainstream media.

www.zerohedge.com will tell you things you will never hear anywhere else (or at least until it's too late).

If you must _watch_ something, I recommend RT or Al Jazeera - everything else is a biased load of trash.

My favourite RT program:
http://rt.com/programs/capital-account/
She is as smart as she is hot 


Of paid services, I find financial times to be the best, and it's compliment FT alphaville is also very good and free.

For general news, there is The Guardian which is probably the most unbiased print publication that exists in the world.


----------



## Julia (11 December 2011)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Mainstream media is biased, stupid and always late to the punch.



Of course it is. 



> If you must _watch_ something, I recommend RT or Al Jazeera - everything else is a biased load of trash.



Of course it is, again.
From your point of view, of course.


----------



## skc (11 December 2011)

This guy is featured on zerohedge but is a lot more balanced and less extreme than most of the articles on that.

He has a pretty good handle on Europe.

http://www.tfmarketadvisors.com/


----------



## Tyler Durden (11 December 2011)

Wow, what a wealth of information! This may sound a bit silly, but I kinda feel like a kid in a candy store. Now, I just wish I had the time to go through all of them.

Thanks so much to everyone for sharing!!!


----------



## Logique (12 December 2011)

Not from the Mr Scrooge of online broadsheets The Australian that's for sure!


----------



## sptrawler (12 December 2011)

If you are into resources-commodities this can be handy.

http://www.infomine.com/commodities/


----------



## suhm (12 December 2011)

I read zerohedge for awhile to get an alternative view but I think it goes a little to far in the other direction, tin hats abound, something in the same flavour is king world news, they both have some quite good commentaries but you need to take them with a grain of salt.
I don't really check into zerohedge anymore because they release so many articles that you really need to check daily and for me its not really worth it as the yield for me isn't there. King world news does several interviews a week so I check in about once a month or so to see if there is anything I want to listen to.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (12 December 2011)

Julia said:


> Of course it is.




How else do you explain that every single US news program has completely ignored Ron Paul and left him out of every single poll result (as in, now show him and show people behind him)?

Corruption and biased, they are all controlled by the central banking cartel which Ron Paul wants to bring down.


----------



## DB008 (12 December 2011)

JTLP said:


> Got an iPhone? The Bloomberg app is pretty good - wealth of information and news stories.
> 
> Or you can just get onto their website - although I find it a bit overwhelming
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/




+1 to Bloomberg. 

Also, Bloomberg Businessweek app is also a winner.

Macro-business as pointed out above.


----------



## suhm (12 December 2011)

I tried looking at the bloomberg website, far to confusing for me, is the app any better, i don't have an iphone though, would they have an android equivalent and does it make the information a bit more coherently displayed?


----------



## Julia (12 December 2011)

Starcraftmazter said:


> How else do you explain that every single US news program has completely ignored Ron Paul and left him out of every single poll result (as in, now show him and show people behind him)?



Perhaps consider that the main stream media (whatever that comprises) is above all realistic and doesn't give space to a candidate who, however worthy we may consider him, doesn't actually have a snowball's chance in hell of getting the nomination.



> Corruption and biased, they are all controlled by the central banking cartel which Ron Paul wants to bring down.



You'll get no argument from me on this.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (12 December 2011)

Julia said:


> Perhaps consider that the main stream media (whatever that comprises) is above all realistic and doesn't give space to a candidate who, however worthy we may consider him, doesn't actually have a snowball's chance in hell of getting the nomination.




But who exactly determined that? Of all the straw polls that have been held, Ron Paul is actually the #1 spot - that's right, in aggregate terms he has gotten the most votes. How can anyone say he has no chance?

What exactly gives MSM or ANY media the right to make this call? They are there to report, not to decide who becomes president!

If you have the results of a poll, and you show the top five candidates while specifically excluding one regardless of his position in the top 5 - and then repeat this across multiple polls on many occasions - and this goes for every single channel...there is no other definition for this. It is brutal propaganda.


----------



## Julia (12 December 2011)

Starcraftmazter said:


> But who exactly determined that? Of all the straw polls that have been held, Ron Paul is actually the #1 spot - that's right, in aggregate terms he has gotten the most votes. How can anyone say he has no chance?



What do you mean when you say 'straw polls'?
I've not devoted too much time to the US political situation, but any results of properly constructed and executed polling I've seen has put Mr Paul in an unwinnable position.


----------



## McLovin (12 December 2011)

Julia said:


> What do you mean when you say 'straw polls'?
> I've not devoted too much time to the US political situation, but any results of properly constructed and executed polling I've seen has put Mr Paul in an unwinnable position.




Straw polls are part of the Republican primaries process. They're not binding, iirc.


----------



## JTLP (13 December 2011)

suhm said:


> I tried looking at the bloomberg website, far to confusing for me, is the app any better, i don't have an iphone though, would they have an android equivalent and does it make the information a bit more coherently displayed?




Not sure if available on android systems - but I think it is a lot better for readability and article succinctness. Also shows futures etc and portfolio's which is handy.


----------



## CanOz (27 January 2013)

I'm just starting a trial of www.tradethenews.com. Does anyone here use it? Any idea on the cost, they seem a little reluctant to list pricing

I'm also trialing IBIS. Its about 100 AUD / month. 

CanOz


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 January 2013)

Yep, me

Credit/FX/Futures Audio $175 USD


----------



## CanOz (28 January 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yep, me
> 
> Credit/FX/Futures Audio $175 USD




Ahh...that's what I'm trialing. 

Cool, thanks.

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (31 January 2013)

TH, if you read this, can you tell me how to adjust my timezone on Tradethenews? I've looked all over for the bloody settings...It was setup ok when i started the trial but now its reverted to ET...

Cheers,



CanOz


----------



## Trembling Hand (31 January 2013)

Ha! no idea?! never had to change it. 

I'll send you the email details for the rep. He should know.


----------



## CanOz (31 January 2013)

Thanks, i have his details...but my gmail is f%7#@..d up...


----------

